# Gravely snow blower



## Alstar (May 24, 2017)

Hi I am new here I just bought a gravely 8122 how bad is it to use a snow blower with no hydro lift? Or should I find a diff tractor with hydro?


----------



## Flatop (Jul 28, 2016)

Not bad if you have the lift assist kit, it is two springs that help.


----------

